# Deer Antler necklace



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey girls, I found this guy on here that makes antler necklaces. 
Check them out

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=930026

I ordered one and as soon as it comes I'll post a pic.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah he makes some sweet looking stuff!!!


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Beautiful jewlrey. Would love 2 see some with browning


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*pm*

send him a pm, he'll try to do something custom. 

he's looking for ideas from girls to make girl necklaces, I'm out of ideas. maybe you girls can come up with something you would like to see.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

What one did you order? They are really interesting and I'm trying to think of what I would get done


----------



## garymulti (Mar 12, 2008)

*Antler necklaces!*

Hello, I am new to the archery talk site and this is my first post. I have been making antler necklaces for a long time and am wondering if there is an interest on here. I do Mathews, Browning, P.S.E. Bone Collector. Drop Tine Bucks, $ leaf clovers, Antler arrowheads, Deer tracks, Bear tracks, ect! My name is Gary. Thanks!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

garymulti said:


> Hello, I am new to the archery talk site and this is my first post. I have been making antler necklaces for a long time and am wondering if there is an interest on here. I do Mathews, Browning, P.S.E. Bone Collector. Drop Tine Bucks, $ leaf clovers, Antler arrowheads, Deer tracks, Bear tracks, ect! My name is Gary. Thanks!


Got any pics of your products?


----------



## garymulti (Mar 12, 2008)

*Pics of Jewelry*

Here are some pics of some of the antler jewelry I make. Thanks!, Gary





































http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm238/garymulti/Mylaptoppics4231.jpg


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

garymulti said:


> Hello, I am new to the archery talk site and this is my first post. I have been making antler necklaces for a long time and am wondering if there is an interest on here. I do Mathews, Browning, P.S.E. Bone Collector. Drop Tine Bucks, $ leaf clovers, Antler arrowheads, Deer tracks, Bear tracks, ect! My name is Gary. Thanks!


What are your prices?


----------



## garymulti (Mar 12, 2008)

They usually range from $25.00 to $30.00 for antler pendants. I also do custom orders. Thanks, Gary


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Those are beautiful! Can you doa Ruger emblem?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*click*

Click on his thread on my first post to contact him.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

There are two different guys making these in the classifieds. They both do good looking work!!


----------



## garymulti (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Canam, Yes I can do the ruger emblym....let me know if interested! Thanks so much!
Gary


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I've looked at these several times and want to buy one. Look you're gonna end up making me spend money!


----------



## garymulti (Mar 12, 2008)

Which one do you like Buckeye Girl???


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

buckeye_girl said:


> I've looked at these several times and want to buy one. Look you're gonna end up making me spend money!


Yep, count on it...lol....


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

garymulti said:


> Which one do you like Buckeye Girl???


I like them all! But I really like the Browning buckmark and would love to have the moose antler with Bowtech on it............. drool........... I'd have to get that as a gift for someone one day though lol. It's too cool not to!

Very nice work. Once I start working full time I'll save up for one


----------



## garymulti (Mar 12, 2008)

Ylu got a deal buckeye girl......I'll save a moose antler for ya!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

garymulti said:


> Ylu got a deal buckeye girl......I'll save a moose antler for ya!


wow what a sweetheart!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

garymulti said:


> Here are some pics of some of the antler jewelry I make. Thanks!, Gary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary,
I love your work! How much for the bear claw and the turkey spur necklace?
Can you make of that has a fox?


----------



## garymulti (Mar 12, 2008)

Axisbuck24, Thanks for the compliment and posting my pics.....very nice of you!! I sell most of my necklaces for $30.00 tyd Yes I can do a fox...........and my turkey spurs run $25.00 normally unless I use a super long mature hook,,those go for about $45.00. Let me know if you are interested in anything and thanks again!!!!! Gary
p.s
Never have done a fox before,,do you think that would be popular?


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*fox necklace*



garymulti said:


> Axisbuck24, Thanks for the compliment and posting my pics.....very nice of you!! I sell most of my necklaces for $30.00 tyd Yes I can do a fox...........and my turkey spurs run $25.00 normally unless I use a super long mature hook,,those go for about $45.00. Let me know if you are interested in anything and thanks again!!!!! Gary
> p.s
> Never have done a fox before,,do you think that would be popular?


Gary,
I would like to get him a fox necklace made but I would like to see a fox necklace first. Any plans on making a promo?


----------



## garymulti (Mar 12, 2008)

Axis, Are you talking about a fox face,,,or a whole fox?? GAry


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

garymulti said:


> Axis, Are you talking about a fox face,,,or a whole fox?? GAry


Either one would be great.


----------

